# Seasonal water color?



## bubu4321 (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there a specific time of the year that the blue water is closer to the shore? If the loop current shifts north, wouldn't this push cleaner water further north?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bubu4321 said:


> Is there a specific time of the year that the blue water is closer to the shore? If the loop current shifts north, wouldn't this push cleaner water further north?


Is that happening now


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Anytime wind is out of the east or southeast usually makes for short runs to blue water. October through May, generally. June was pretty good. July you start to see some southwest winds. Hurricane usually cleans it all up in Aug/Sep.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

The good water is there. There is just so much current its blending it all up (at least on top) Just look for clean, relatively (and I use that term loosely) grass free water and toss them out. The fish are there on the structures, just have to fight the grass to get to them.


----------

